# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  90kg und neues Board - wieviel Liter braucht ich?

## ovl

hallo,

habe 90kg kann wasserstart und wende, mit der powerhals habe ich noch meine probleme. besitze derzeit einen 145Liter Fanatic E Ray und will was kleineres, um auch schnell um die kurve zu kommen!

Mein Revier: Neusiedler See = Kabbelwasser

Was kann ich einem Board an Litern zutrauen, wenn mal gerade 4BFT bei einem 7,0 Segel sind???

Tendiere zu einem 109 bzw 115 Liter Fanatic Triple X, wrde das reichen?

lg aus wien

----------


## Der Freerider

bei 90 kg und 4bf wird das relativ knapp.Bei den verhltnissen wird der 145er ganz gut laufen, den kleinen kannste dir spter mal fr hack zulegen.

----------


## Hangman

hab bei mir am spot auch nen surfer mit 90kg+ der fhrt nen Naish Board mit 123Litern und kommt bei ner guten 4 mit 6,3 ins gleiten.
Wenn du das 145er verkaufen willst wrde ich dir zu nem brett zwischen 115-125litern raten damit du bei ner 4 auch noch spa hast.
ansonsten wenn du dir das Board als 2. Brett zustzlich zu deinem 145er zulegen willst wrde ich sagen nen brett zwischen 90-105 Litern wre gut als kleines gewhlt.

Hang loose

----------


## ovl

hallo, leider habe ich nicht das budget um ein zweites brett zu kaufen ausserdem fhrt sich das 145 liter schiff nicht gerade komfortabel bei uns am see und kabbelwasser. 

aber der unterschied zwischen 145 und 125 ist nicht gerade gro was fahrkomfort etc angeht, oder?
meine befrchtung ist das ich mit dem 109 liter board absaufen werde wenn dann mal weniger wind dazwischen ist?!?!

----------


## latte

> hab bei mir am spot auch nen surfer mit 90kg+ der fhrt nen Naish Board mit 123Litern und kommt bei ner guten 4 mit 6,3 ins gleiten.
> Wenn du das 145er verkaufen willst wrde ich dir zu nem brett zwischen 115-125litern raten damit du bei ner 4 auch noch spa hast.
> ansonsten wenn du dir das Board als 2. Brett zustzlich zu deinem 145er zulegen willst wrde ich sagen nen brett zwischen 90-105 Litern wre gut als kleines gewhlt.
> 
> Hang loose



hi,
ja, ins gleiten kommt der dann aber nur mit ner "richtig guten 4", und konstantem wind, ansonsten kannste das aber abhaken, habe nmlich auch um die 90 kg und bei nem 4er wind geht unter 7 qm fast garnix mit nem 125l board und 90 kg
aber egal,
habe selbst ein 125l rocket und als nchst kleinere abstufung ein 107l 3s. mit dem geh ich aber erst ab 5 windstrken fahren. und um bei ner 4 `mit em 125l board ins gleiten zu kommen fahre ich mindestens ein 7,5er segel. 
mit nem kleinen brett bei 4er wind sufst du zwar nicht ab, aber du hast definitiv weniger spass, da du nicht ins gleiten kommst.
ich wrde den 145 l behalten da es ein gutes powerhalsenlernbrett  ist, und fr 4er wind eigentlich perfekt ist.  be erst mal damit, dann kannst du dir immernoch irgendwann ein zweites dazukaufen.und so schlecht halst das teil nicht. tritt einfach mal fett auf die leekante und du wirst sehen dass es auch sportlicher um die ecke geht.

gru latte

----------


## Hangman

@ latte
Ja also wenn ich bei uns von ner guten 4 rede meine ich damit dann schon so mindestens 12-13kn jedoch ist das dann immer so die durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit. Da mein Homespot ja nen Binnensee ist, ist der auch immer verhltnismig Big... so mit Ben von 5-6Bf bei ner guten 4... Sprich zum Angleiten ne Be erwischt und dann rutscht der auch  :Wink: 
Ansonnsten kann ich dir gerne glauben, dass das mit 90 kg und 6,3 recht klein ist und du damit du auch wirklich spa hast nen 7,5er fhrst  :Wink: 

Hang loose

----------


## latte

jo,
wenn man die ben mitrechnet geht das natrlich klar.
dann reicht ein 6,3er zum an und durchgleiten, aber rein nur ein 4er wind ohne viel ben dann bekommst du eher frust als lust mit so nem segel. 
kommt halt dann auch noch drauf an welche techniken unser surffreund kennt um vielleicht en bissel frher noch ins gleiten zu kommen
gru

----------


## ovl

der einzige grund wieso ich das 145 liter board loswerden will ist, das mit dem powerhalsen-mssig wenig geht, wende toll, halse problem, da der groe e ray leider echt lahm ist. ein "surfbox" nachbar der ein guter surfer ist hat echte probleme mit dem brett zu halsen, und daher auch die berlegung das zu tauschen.

da man bei uns im see so oder so berall stehen kann, da steppensee und max 150cm tief, denke ich wre ein 115 liter board ja gar nicht so bld? speziell wenn ich mal mit der halse was weiterbringen mchte, das andere brett ist halt doch sportlicher zu fahren, oder???

hab ein 7,0 und ein 5,4 segel und werde mir jetzt noch ein 6,2 er dazukaufen, das einzige was mir wichtig ist, ist das ich mit dem neuen brett bei guten 3 BFT nicht einen halben meter unter wasser bin wenn ich mich draufstelle! danke fr eure antwort! wie gesagt wasserstart ist ja kein problem!

----------


## Der Freerider

hi, welcher see isn dein revier??

----------


## Hangman

An sich muss ich dir sagen ist das Board nicht so entscheident wenn man die Halse wirklich kann!
Mir fllt es sogar leichter auf nem groen Brett ( das waren auch 140Liter) die Halse zu druchgeiten als auf meinem Brett ( 95 Liter bei 65kg) weil es einfach viel laufruhiger und stabieler in der Kurvenfahrt liegt, jedoch wird der Radius deutlich grer...
Mit nem kleinen Brett da hast du schon recht gelingen Manver meist besser! Jedoch kann man mit solchen kleinen Boards auch den absoluten Griff ins klo machen wenn man mit dem kleinen Brett nicht klar kommt.
Leider kenn ich dein surfknnen nicht vom sehen... normaler weise empfehle ich auch bei sowas immer kleine Bretter...
Nur 115Liter erscheint mir recht gering...weil mein Onkel auch von 164Litern mit ca. 80Kg auf 116 Liter umgestiegen ist --> er kommt damit jetzt besser klar ... nur du wiegst ja auch noch mal 10kg mehr.
Wenn es dir wirklich auf die Halse und nen Sportlicheren Fahrstil an kommt dann nimm dir nen ordentlich freien spritzigen Freerider (nur als Beispiel: Fanatic egal[113/126] oder besser noch Hawk[123 Liter]) oder eben nen Freemove Board die kannst du dann sogar noch mit 8-9qm Fahren wenn sie dir sonnst zu klein sind bei 3Bf

Hang loose

----------


## ovl

revier = neusiedler see

alles klar, der eine im boardshop meint 109 reichen, der andere 115 mssen es sein... da ich leider keine erfahrungswerte habe, ist es halt schwer zu sagen was mir dann zusagt.

danke jedenfalls fr die infos, mal sehen was ich dann machen werde!

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Tach ovl,
also gut ich habe zwar nur 72KG fahre aber auch nen Fanatic Stingray in 145 (= E-ray mit den cutouts). Ich kann Deine Schwierigkeiten mit dem Board nicht verstehen. Ich bin mit dem Teil meinen persnlichen GPS Rekord von 50,2 gefahren und gleite jede Powerhalse damit durch. 
Ich bin eher auch der Ansicht dass Du vll noch etwas an Deiner Technik feilen solltest.
Ohne Dir da zu nahe treten zu wollen.
Natrlich musst Du das selbst einschtzen knnen. Es mag aber auch schon sein dass das eine oder andere Brett einfach nicht zu einem passt.

Hang....

----------


## ovl

hallo,
na das hauptproblem ist ja weniger das halsen, sondern das beim neusiedlersee durch die kabbelwellen, das brett mehr auf das wasser aufknallt als schn gleitet. das ist halt der nachteil wenn man berall maximal 150 cm wassertiefe hat, auf einem halbwegs glatten see oder im meer war das brett ja auch toll, aber auf dem see.

bei 5bft ist das brett kaum noch zu halten und platscht von einer welle auf die nchste was dann weniger spass macht.

werde da wohl oder bel durch mssen und dann einen bericht liefern wie es gelaufen ist!

----------


## Hangman

na wenn es so aus sieht kannst du dich ja nun entweder fr ein 2. Brett entscheiden so wie gesagt 90-100 Liter oder du erstzt das 145er durch eines zwischen 115 und 125 Litern  :Wink: 

Hang loose

----------


## lorch

109 ltr ist bei Deinem Gewicht zu klein also mindestens 115 ltr, da Du bei 4 bft mit 7qm gleiten willst wrde ich Dir eigentlich eher zu einem Freerider raten mit 130 ltr wie unser Breeze S, der vertrgt auch kleinere Finnen und Segel, max Segel 9qm.
Gru Gnter Lorch

----------


## Finnenkratzer

hallo ovl,

tja das ist natrlich klar. Fanatic ist immer sehr hart und sportlich. Der klatscht dann schon unerbittlich auf die Wellen. Ein Zeichen dafr dass er dafr zu gro ist. Ab guten 5 nehm ich auch lieber nen 105er weil sich das bequemer fhrt. Bei weniger Wind kannst Du den jedoch vergessen. Also ich wrde Dir auch eher ein 2.Brett empfehlen. Es gibt so gute Bretter schon gnstig gebraucht. Und wenn Du Deinen Ray verkaufst kriegst Du ja auch nicht mehr sooo viel dafr.

Anyway...
Viel glck bei Deiner Entscheidung

----------

